# Vintage BRV2-93 GMT



## bjn74

So I may have my found my first B&R watch! I've been on the lookout for a GMT but I haven't found I lot I really love, especially for my smaller wrist of 6.75in. I do love the look of the new Tudor Black Bay GMT and the 41mm is a good size. Just the thickness could be an issue. I never really looked at B&R watches as I found photos of their watches made them look a bit plain/flat. Saw them in a dealer for the first time about a month when asking about GMTs.

They showed me the BR 123 GMT 24H. Great size on my wrist and was super impressed with the rubber strap. I want a bracelet though and thought the 24 hours bezel was a bit skinny and the numbers a bit big. So my search has continued.










Then came across this release from the past week. The Vintage BRV-93 GMT! I love the look. Comes on a bracelet. Smaller numbers on the dial and a bigger and colored bezel. Love the great and black two tone bezel. This could be my first Bell and Ross watch!


----------



## bjn74

Actually I take back my comment about smaller numbers on the dial. They looked smaller on their website but the photos posted above don't indicate that.


----------



## gmgSR50

Any ideas when this will hit stores? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntflyer

Absolutely love the BR123 GMT. Classic and timeless design, easy to read.

A lot of folks say, and I certainly understand the comparison, that this is an homage to the Explorer “Steve McQueen” watch. 

Regardless, I think it’s stunning and if I were to pull the trigger on a BR, it would be this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

I love the new styling of this one. I would definitely pull the trigger if I didn't already have the V2-94 Garde Cotes chrono. I'm afraid I would find them too similar with the same case and bracelet.


----------



## bjn74

gmgSR50 said:


> Any ideas when this will hit stores?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea yet. It's available to order now on their website. I love the styling and hoping I can try one on.

I don't know much about Bell and Ross, and you don't hear/see much about them on watch websites or this forum.

What's their quality/value like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Quality on my BR03 diver has been excellent so far. Smoothest winding watch I’ve owned. Case construction and finishing are great as well. Some will be upset that they use Selita or ETA movements but that’s not a huge factor for me, especially on a 3 hand watch. 

That said, value is subjective. For similar price or a little more you can have the new Tudor GMT which has an in house movement, longer power reserve, etc. depends on what your taste is. There’s some direct competition at this price point. I for one would rather have a GMT with a jumping local hour hand, it’s just more functional. The B&R does not have that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74

gmgSR50 said:


> Quality on my BR03 diver has been excellent so far. Smoothest winding watch I've owned. Case construction and finishing are great as well. Some will be upset that they use Selita or ETA movements but that's not a huge factor for me, especially on a 3 hand watch.
> 
> That said, value is subjective. For similar price or a little more you can have the new Tudor GMT which has an in house movement, longer power reserve, etc. depends on what your taste is. There's some direct competition at this price point. I for one would rather have a GMT with a jumping local hour hand, it's just more functional. The B&R does not have that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comments. I do also love the Tudor GMT and will be looking at that when it's released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

bjn74 said:


> What's their quality/value like?


My V2-92 has been running within chronometer specs since I got it. Fit and finish is excellent. Setting and winding has the smoothest feel of any ETA movement watch I've had so far.

Good thing you didn't buy the first one you posted, it's old stock. The new ones have curved lugs, a more comfortable bracelet (with an adjustable clasp vs. the butterfly on the older ones), and lumed numerals. Love the bezel on the new one (not a fan of stainless bezels).

As for the black bay gmt, you're not likely to get a discount on that one for quite a while. There are already lengthy waiting lists for it. The b&r could probably be purchased from an AD for at least 20% off, from a gray market dealer for 30% off. It's a great piece but a blue/red bezel is a commitment. I prefer the more subtle colors.


----------



## JeffreyS

I too am quite taken with this new GMT. I need to get to an AD and actually try on some BR watches. They look amazing in photos. I think the V1 92 is just the right size for me; this one at 41 mm might be big, but the bezel could help. Price seems high to me for what you get on a technical basis, but the design is spot on in my book. And how often do you meet a WIS in person? The general WIS dislike for BR is not something the wider world cares about. Sigh. So many choices and so much competition at this price point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74

JeffreyS said:


> I too am quite taken with this new GMT. I need to get to an AD and actually try on some BR watches. They look amazing in photos. I think the V1 92 is just the right size for me; this one at 41 mm might be big, but the bezel could help. Price seems high to me for what you get on a technical basis, but the design is spot on in my book. And how often do you meet a WIS in person? The general WIS dislike for BR is not something the wider world cares about. Sigh. So many choices and so much competition at this price point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, the watch looks great and looking forward to hopefully trying one on.

I don't really agree though with the 'so many choices with so much competition at this price point'. Would love to see some examples! I've been looking for a GMT for months and can't find anything that suits me. I have 6.75 inch wrists so want something around 40mm. I don't like the style of the Glycine watches. The Tudor is an obvious choice at $400 more (unlikely to get a discount) and some people have said you can get good discounts on B&R, so probably closer to $1000 cheaper for the B&R. The Tudor will be hard to come by anytime soon. There's already a 6 month wait at my local dealer. Tudor used to charge $3500 for black bays with ETA movements, so it's hard to argue there regarding the B&R movement. I can't comment on the quality of the B&R watches as I haven't spent a lot of time with one.

There's a lot very Rolex homage style GMTs in the $400 to $900 range, but they're too close to Rolex to me. There's the Monta Skyquest. Great quality (I have the Monta Triumph). I've nearly pre-ordered one of them, but when I saw them in the flesh recently the Skyquest was just a bit too busy for my taste. It's funny - the only GMT I've recently tried on that looked great on the wrist (but did nothing for me in photos, and also gets a bad wrap around here) was the Tag Heuer Twin Time. I was surprisingly impressed and you can get them for $2k on the great market.

Outside of that I've struggled to find anything. Happy to have more suggestions! Help me spend money!


----------



## gmgSR50

Not trying to steer you away from the B&R, I think it looks great as well, but here are some options. Not all fit the same aesthetic but all are GMT at similar or lower price points:

Sinn 856/857 (along with many other Sinn models)
Oris propilot
Halios Seaforth (preorder?)
Farer Oxley
Ming 17.03

Used you can find many others including from the big brands. I have an older Omega Seamaster GMT which can be found for well under $2k. 

My dealer has a strap ordered for my BR03 so hopefully when it’s ready for pickup he’ll have the new gmt to take a look at as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74

gmgSR50 said:


> Not trying to steer you away from the B&R, I think it looks great as well, but here are some options. Not all fit the same aesthetic but all are GMT at similar or lower price points:
> 
> Sinn 856/857 (along with many other Sinn models)
> Oris propilot
> Halios Seaforth (preorder?)
> Farer Oxley
> Ming 17.03
> 
> Used you can find many others including from the big brands. I have an older Omega Seamaster GMT which can be found for well under $2k.
> 
> My dealer has a strap ordered for my BR03 so hopefully when it's ready for pickup he'll have the new gmt to take a look at as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comments and suggestions! I've kept an eye on Sinn as they always get great reviews. Looked through their list of GMT watches and the Frankfurt District 6060 and 6096 appeal to me (basically the same watches, one in 38.5 and one in 41.5mm, picture attached). Can track three timezones at once. Wish I could try them on somewhere. Halios looks good too but their ordering a pain! Other options not visually appealing to me.
￼


----------



## whoischich

Personally I love that new B&R. I had a BR123 Sport Heritage and thought the dimensions were just a touch off - dial was a bit too big and the bezel too small. This (both GMT and three hand versions) have absolutely nailed all my issues with it. Definitely on my wish list now!


----------



## JeffreyS

bjn74 said:


> I agree, the watch looks great and looking forward to hopefully trying one on.
> 
> I don't really agree though with the 'so many choices with so much competition at this price point'. Would love to see some examples! I've been looking for a GMT for months and can't find anything that suits me. I have 6.75 inch wrists so want something around 40mm. I don't like the style of the Glycine watches. The Tudor is an obvious choice at $400 more (unlikely to get a discount) and some people have said you can get good discounts on B&R, so probably closer to $1000 cheaper for the B&R. The Tudor will be hard to come by anytime soon. There's already a 6 month wait at my local dealer. Tudor used to charge $3500 for black bays with ETA movements, so it's hard to argue there regarding the B&R movement. I can't comment on the quality of the B&R watches as I haven't spent a lot of time with one.
> 
> There's a lot very Rolex homage style GMTs in the $400 to $900 range, but they're too close to Rolex to me. There's the Monta Skyquest. Great quality (I have the Monta Triumph). I've nearly pre-ordered one of them, but when I saw them in the flesh recently the Skyquest was just a bit too busy for my taste. It's funny - the only GMT I've recently tried on that looked great on the wrist (but did nothing for me in photos, and also gets a bad wrap around here) was the Tag Heuer Twin Time. I was surprisingly impressed and you can get them for $2k on the great market.
> 
> Outside of that I've struggled to find anything. Happy to have more suggestions! Help me spend money!


Apologies for the late reply- I just saw your comments here. I should clarify that I am not sure I need a GMT, so that opens up the options dramatically at this price point. The Black Bay 58 is near the top of my list, but it's near the top of everyone's list, so that is probably a long shot for me in the next year unless I want to pay over MSRP, which I don't.

I basically just have to find the time to drive to the nearest large watch dealer (2.5 hours away) and try on a bunch of brands. The local AD is great, but their primary brands are Omega, Rolex, and Tudor. I'm not a Rolex guy and I've already tried on every current Omega and Tudor of interest.


----------



## 92gli

JeffreyS said:


> Apologies for the late reply- I just saw your comments here. I should clarify that I am not sure I need a GMT, so that opens up the options dramatically at this price point.


V2-92 then. It's awesome. Several colorways available.


----------



## jconli1

Just learned of the V2-93 and am super intrigued. Was hoping to cap my 40th year off with a nice GMT added to the collection, but it's hasn't been so easy.

I love the Tudor GMT's color, type treatment (especially the bezel), and head-on appearance... but I just never clicked with my original ETA Black Bay (wish I'd held on to it a little longer, though - can't believe how much they've appreciated). Found it too heavy, uncomfortable, and already too thick for my taste, the new cases are even more of a slab.

Tried the Glycine Airman Base22 "Mystery"... dug the black/grey/orange motif in theory but found it harder to read than I'd hoped. The Airman is significantly thinner than the Black Bay, and comfortable. Swings more tool-watch than I'm looking for at the moment, though.

The Sinn 857UTC is another one that's always been on the list... gorgeous modern take on the classic aviator dial, but again, wears a little big and overtly tool-y for what I'm looking for at the moment.

In the last year or two, I'd developed an unhealthy obsession with the Rolex 16570 Explorer II, especially with regards to its dimensions. Incredibly comfortable, thin, "present" without being too wide. Went from the ugly duckling to one of the last classic-era Rolexes before the bling period. Unfortunately, they also seem to be appreciating pretty quickly, what could be had for high $3k's now seems to be low $5ks.

The Seaforth GMT is still a contender... I owned two first-gen Seaforths and liked them, though they're very... round. The case just sort of disappears on those, it's hard to describe. Plus, for all we know, it may be another year before they're out.

Was briefly sidetracked by a non-GMT but intriguing "Darth Turtle/Ninja Turtle" Seiko limited edition, which was fun and again confirmed my love of black/grey/orange in the dial and bezel design... but, again... very chunky.


So out of the blue this week, I see this gorgeous, thin, relatively svelte, modern aviator dial with very good type treatment and a subtle black/grey/orange on the dial and bezel? Yowza. I'd buy it brand new sight-unseen if it had a jumping hour hand... but, we can't have everything. Still the closest I've come in years to a bullseye. I guess it could be perceived as a cut-and-paste collection of homagey bits, but all of those elements really seem to play off each other quite well. Can't wait to see these in person.


----------



## gsurgbm

Nice dial


----------



## shaneisbadong

bjn74 said:


> So I may have my found my first B&R watch! I've been on the lookout for a GMT but I haven't found I lot I really love, especially for my smaller wrist of 6.75in. I do love the look of the new Tudor Black Bay GMT and the 41mm is a good size. Just the thickness could be an issue. I never really looked at B&R watches as I found photos of their watches made them look a bit plain/flat. Saw them in a dealer for the first time about a month when asking about GMTs.
> 
> They showed me the BR 123 GMT 24H. Great size on my wrist and was super impressed with the rubber strap. I want a bracelet though and thought the 24 hours bezel was a bit skinny and the numbers a bit big. So my search has continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came across this release from the past week. The Vintage BRV-93 GMT! I love the look. Comes on a bracelet. Smaller numbers on the dial and a bigger and colored bezel. Love the great and black two tone bezel. This could be my first Bell and Ross watch!


Here's some actual shots of it .. Took it this morning actually


----------



## bjn74

shaneisbadong said:


> Here's some actual shots of it .. Took it this morning actually
> View attachment 13191911
> 
> View attachment 13191913


That looks really sharp. Nice shots! What other watches do you have of similar size and how does it wear compared to those? The grey/black bezel looks really good, and subtle.


----------



## jconli1

shaneisbadong said:


> Here's some actual shots of it .. Took it this morning actually


Good to see it out in the wild - unfortunately no B&R dealers near me.

Only issue I have (outside of the jumping hour which may be too much to ask at this price point) is the 22mm lug width. I know's more common these days with sport watches, but since the rest of the dimensions are a bit smaller and thinner, I really wish this was at 20mm... 22 just feels a bit too wide and heavy to me.

Either way, really looking forward to finding one-


----------



## shaneisbadong

jconli1 said:


> Good to see it out in the wild - unfortunately no B&R dealers near me.
> 
> Only issue I have (outside of the jumping hour which may be too much to ask at this price point) is the 22mm lug width. I know's more common these days with sport watches, but since the rest of the dimensions are a bit smaller and thinner, I really wish this was at 20mm... 22 just feels a bit too wide and heavy to me.
> 
> Either way, really looking forward to finding one-


tbh.. i felt the bracelet was the right size and weight.. really like how thin it is and how it hugs my wrist.. the only thing i would prefer is a nicer clasp.. have always preferred butterfly clasp but not big enough to throw me off entirely..

where you located mate?


----------



## 92gli

jconli1 said:


> Good to see it out in the wild - unfortunately no B&R dealers near me.
> 
> Only issue I have (outside of the jumping hour which may be too much to ask at this price point) is the 22mm lug width. I know's more common these days with sport watches, but since the rest of the dimensions are a bit smaller and thinner, I really wish this was at 20mm... 22 just feels a bit too wide and heavy to me.
> 
> Either way, really looking forward to finding one-


This bracelet tapers to 18mm and is very light. It feels completely different than a rolex or omega 22mm that weighs twice as much.

I, for one, am very happy B+R switched from butterfly to foldover with adjustment. I'm never buying a butterfly again. I need to adjust my clasps regularly.


----------



## mnf67

Did you buys this from an AD in the US? I have one near me but was not sure they are available yet.


----------



## lewk68

Just got mine ,on a 6.75 wrist


----------



## gmgSR50

How’s the bezel on this? Is it friction like the other V2 models or does it click?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

gmgSR50 said:


> How's the bezel on this? Is it friction like the other V2 models or does it click?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about comparison with other models but it does click. Seems fine to me.


----------



## gmgSR50

Cool! I was not necessarily impressed with the friction bezel in the standard V2-92 so I look forward to seeing this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

gmgSR50 said:


> Cool! I was not necessarily impressed with the friction bezel in the standard V2-92 so I look forward to seeing this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The V2-92 clicks.


----------



## gmgSR50

Hmmm, maybe I’m thinking of something else then. I thought it was friction but guess not! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

What grade movement do they use? Standard, elabore or top?


----------



## 92gli

Heffdog116 said:


> What grade movement do they use? Standard, elabore or top?


Can't remember, but my v292 has been running to cosc spec when I wear it for multiple days in a row.


----------



## orion68

This one is with the rubber strap.


----------



## Skidrock

Awesome looking watch, congrats to all that own one. Anyone have a lume shot they can share?


----------



## xherion

Wow, just came across this, very nice GMT.

Been looking for GMT for a while, will use it to travel extensively so prefer not too exp, not too thick, didn’t really fancy loud two tone bezel, so this is just nice, love how the orange pops.

Really wished for jumping hour hand but not a deal breaker.

Any more reviews or pics?


----------



## bjn74

xherion said:


> Wow, just came across this, very nice GMT.
> 
> Been looking for GMT for a while, will use it to travel extensively so prefer not too exp, not too thick, didn't really fancy loud two tone bezel, so this is just nice, love how the orange pops.
> 
> Really wished for jumping hour hand but not a deal breaker.
> 
> Any more reviews or pics?


I haven't had the chance yet to track one down for a good look and I'm still looking for a GMT. If you want a jumping hour (and are ok with quartz) check out the new Grand Seiko 9F GMTs. I'm very tempted. They were announced a couple of days ago. $3200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Yeah I saw the 9F GS, but price is steep for quartz.

And i like a more sporty GMT rather than dressy GMT


----------



## jcc5024

Great watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

